# Thyroid Storm Trigger??



## Pelzergirl (May 24, 2011)

First off, I am not even suggesting that there's ANY reason to continue to smoke.. that being said.. I seem to notice a lot of posts about quitting.. then having a storm. I was in the process of quitting when I had my storm.. had reduced the amount and switched to a smaller lighter kind.. Any thoughts on that.. do you really think that quitting can trigger a storm??

I've been really thinking hard about what caused my storm.. I was fine with GD for 8 years.. then BAM something happened. I was doing a very difficult project, working 12 to 14 hours a day, not that that's not something I do several times a year, had done one in October, and ran this one January through beginning of April. It a high energy project with lots of walking and working.. I started getting my symptoms just as that project finished up ( I mean within 72 hours of actually having timeoff) .. On the surface I was sure (horrid guilt) that it has caused it, that my A type overachieving self had finally got me.. was really honest with both Drs about it, wanting validation that I had caused the storm by working so hard.. BOTH drs said nope.. just coincidence.. ~thud~

I honestly didn't believe them.. not fully, I still wanted a cause and that was the most obvious. Fast forward to 3 weeks ago.. in bad shape still, so frustrated that I wasn't recovering.. taking the supplements ect..

My office building gets struck by lightening.. almost everything fried, worst case of course some of the backups are bad, takes the ISP 3 days to even restore service to us, almost all my infrastructure was fried and the servers I use for my project, about day 4 I was sure I was not going to have a job, we were at the point of going to the customers and saying sorry, we're done find another vendor.. Long days of course and wow so much adrenaline shewwwwwww

In the midst of this I realize I'm rapidly feeling better, each long 14 hours grueling day trying to pull out of the disaster, I'm actually felling more energy, less cloudy..

So.. could it be that I was actually in a storm earlier than I thought and the long hard days .. for lack of a better way to put it.. bled off the extra? That I was actually using so much energy that it kept me at a functional level? Could it be that this work disaster did the same..?

Really trying to figure out what happened to cause it in the first place.. and what can I do to prevent it from happening again.. and out of curiosity (and a little bit of fear) could the extra stress and work actually be draining my of the yuckies??

It honestly sounds absurd.. but looking at it logically I can only judge based on my experience and I'm hard pressed to believe it's all coincidence&#8230;

What do ya'll think??

Thanks!!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Yikes, I am sorry to hear about the storm, lightning and thyroid. I have been trying to figure out the cause of mine too.. Stress sure seems like it could contribute a great deal. Mine was triggered by pneumonia. I was not functional for more than a week. After surfacing to the real world again, it is taking a long time to get righted around.

It would be nice to know what to look for in symptoms and early signs of an impending thyroid storm. I am scared that it will happen again.

Quitting smoking is a huge stress, no matter how much it is something you want to do. Coupled with your work stress, it seems like it could have set up the right conditions.

Hope you'll be feeling 100% very soon.


----------

